# Canon 600d - Memory Card Help.



## deggimatt

Hello. I bought the canon 600d and I want to know which is the best memory card (SDHC) for movie recording. Will any brand SDHC class 10 perform good for this kind of task? I thought of buying this: 32GB QUMOX CLASS 10 SD SDHC MEMORY CARD ULTRA FAST HIGH SPEED | eBayS this any good?


----------



## Big Mike

Never heard of QUMOX.  

They might be OK, but I'd recommend a well know brand like Sandisk, or Trancend or Lexar etc.


----------



## sektabrand

Better go with SanDisk for sure!


----------



## belial

Hoodman are the absolute best. All metal and have a 0% failure rate


----------



## brush

DO NOT get a card nobody has heard of off of ebay. I bought an off-brand 32 gig card ones because it seemed like a great deal. Guess what happened. I lost about 24 gig worth of pictures that a client was paying me to take. Data recovery software didn't work and I had to pay someone to professionally recover the mess. In the end it was NOT a good deal. If you're doing video I guess the large size might make sense, but for still photography I now carry a whole bunch of 4 gig class 10 sandisks. I never use anything larger than 8 gig. if a card fails again, I'll only lose 100 images or so instead of an entire event that can't be replaced. Putting all your eggs in a 32 gig bargain priced off-brand basket just doesn't seem like a good idea to me. I had to learn that lesson the hard way though.


----------



## TheKenTurner

I use a Duracell 16GB 200X Class 10 SD card with my 600D/T3i, and I find it to be great!


----------

